
Analyse Asia 65: Tableau in Asia with JY Pook - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/10/10/episode-65-tableau-in-asia-with-jy-pook/
======
bleongcw
Sitting in the Tableau Asia Pacific headquarters, we interviewed JY Pook, the
vice president, Asia Pacific for Tableau, a NYSE listed data analytics
software company. We start from JY’s early career in data to his current role
in Tableau. In the conversation, we discussed Tableau’s footprint in Asia, and
how Tableau has helped companies such as Hotel Quickly and Metro (a retailer
in Asia) to extract insights from their data quickly and translate them into
effective business outcomes. Finally, JY Pook offered his observations and
advice on best practices in the data analytics space.

